# Starting College, Freshman 15 Here I Come!



## squeezablysoft (Mar 28, 2016)

*I'm starting college in the fall, kinda looking forward to the Freshman 15. It should be pretty easy, I'm staying in the dorm and resident students automatically get an unlimited meal plan.:eat1::eat1::eat1::eat1::eat1::eat1: I visited the school last month and ate in the dining common a few times, they have yummy stuff!:eat2:*


----------



## squeezablysoft (Mar 31, 2016)

*Am I the only person whose personal preparation for college includes looking up the school's menu online?*


----------



## landshark (Mar 31, 2016)

squeezablysoft said:


> *Am I the only person whose personal preparation for college includes looking up the school's menu online?*



I never even bought books until well into a semester and only then if it appeared the professor was actually going to use the book (many don't). But good for you for being prepared ahead of time and I hope you enjoy your gains!


----------



## squeezablysoft (Mar 31, 2016)

*I've heard that, that you don't always necessarily need to read the book to make good grades in college, since the professor will write most of the important stuff on the board anyway. And with the prices of textbooks being so high, I can certainly understand the temptation not to buy them if you can get away with it. But I'm one of those hyper-preppers who packs 5 bags of junk for an overnight trip, cause "you never know what you might need" . Plus I'm really interested in the classes I'm taking, so I actually WANT to read the textbooks. I know, I'm a total nerd.

One thing I have made up my mind about is that I am going to be myself at school, and not try to act differently to get ppl to like me. Not even boys. This means a lot of things, but relevant to this site it means I won't try to lose weight or change how I eat, or pretend to be ashamed of how I look or what I eat. I actually do plan on working out in the school gym, because I want to be strong and healthy, NOT because I want to conform to stereotypical beauty standards. And I also plan on eating more than one dessert sometimes, because some days there are just too many yummy things on the menu to pick just one. And I plan on eating salad sometimes, because I love cheese and croutons and ranch dressing and lettuce is a good carrier for those things. And I may even *GASP* drink a soda now and then. And my friends (and boyfriend :smitten:, if I'm lucky enough to get one) won't mind, because that's how I've been ever since they met me and if it bothered them they wouldn't have become my friend in the first place.*


----------



## landshark (Mar 31, 2016)

I'm glad you have a plan! I was in college when I "came out" as an FA. It was something I had managed to suppress for over 10 years until then. I also got married just before I graduated and life is just awesome!


----------



## CleverBomb (Apr 11, 2016)

squeezablysoft said:


> *I've heard that, that you don't always necessarily need to read the book to make good grades in college, since the professor will write most of the important stuff on the board anyway. And with the prices of textbooks being so high, I can certainly understand the temptation not to buy them if you can get away with it. But I'm one of those hyper-preppers who packs 5 bags of junk for an overnight trip, cause "you never know what you might need" . Plus I'm really interested in the classes I'm taking, so I actually WANT to read the textbooks. I know, I'm a total nerd.*


I've actually gotten through a couple of classes almost without cracking the assigned textbooks, just working from the class lectures. That said, you can't do that with math classes, and honestly it makes things much more difficult even in those classes in which you can pull it off. Among other things, you can't miss any class sessions or you're screwed. I don't recommend it as a strategy.


----------



## Still a Skye fan (Apr 11, 2016)

College can be a great time of your life. Do your best, get your degree and have FUN!:happy:


----------



## Jack Secret (Apr 13, 2016)

Still a Skye fan said:


> College can be a great time of your life. Do your best, get your degree and have FUN!:happy:



I second that! Study smart and have a blast


----------



## squeezablysoft (Apr 27, 2016)

*Friday morning I'll be visiting my new school. I'll be arriving a couple hours early so I'll have time for breakfast in either the dining common or the on-campus Chick-Fil-A (yes, I said "on-campus Chick-Fil-A", we have a Papa John's too!), cookies and sugary iced coffee at the coffee shop, then hit up the convenience store for as much candy as I can eat and then stuff in my purse for later. So excited! :eat2::eat1::happy:*


----------



## choudhury (Apr 29, 2016)

squeezablysoft said:


> *Friday morning I'll be visiting my new school. I'll be arriving a couple hours early so I'll have time for breakfast in either the dining common or the on-campus Chick-Fil-A (yes, I said "on-campus Chick-Fil-A", we have a Papa John's too!), cookies and sugary iced coffee at the coffee shop, then hit up the convenience store for as much candy as I can eat and then stuff in my purse for later. So excited! :eat2::eat1::happy:*



Ha ha, fun stuff! Keep your eyes open for campus FAs. If I'd noticed a chubby girl doing that in my undergrad days I'd have been sooo turned on :bow: You WILL attract 'em...just be patient if they're shy :happy:


----------



## squeezablysoft (Apr 29, 2016)

choudhury said:


> Ha ha, fun stuff! Keep your eyes open for campus FAs. If I'd noticed a chubby girl doing that in my undergrad days I'd have been sooo turned on :bow: You WILL attract 'em...just be patient if they're shy :happy:



*Hmm, I'm wondering about this guy who was clerking the lil convenience (which is a rather inconvenient word, imo) store, he was super-friendly and helpful! Almost before I even crossed the threshold into the place he was asking if there was anything he could help me with. I ended up going back a 2nd time cause as I explained to him, I'd bought an iced mocha but after a few sips I realized I still didn't like coffee even with chocolate in it. So I just was like "Screw this, I'm getting a Pepsi."*


----------



## choudhury (Apr 29, 2016)

squeezablysoft said:


> *Hmm, I'm wondering about this guy who was clerking the lil convenience (which is a rather inconvenient word, imo) store, he was super-friendly and helpful! Almost before I even crossed the threshold into the place he was asking if there was anything he could help me with. I ended up going back a 2nd time cause as I explained to him, I'd bought an iced mocha but after a few sips I realized I still didn't like coffee even with chocolate in it. So I just was like "Screw this, I'm getting a Pepsi."*



My experience (which was hard-won, having been excruciatingly shy with women as a young fella) is that i*f you think there is "something there" with a member of the opposite sex, there usually is*. Unfortunately, many of us have a real talent for rationalizing that fact away and talking ourselves out of it. ('Oh, maybe he's just a friendly guy...')

You probably don't need advice but I'm gonna offer it anyway! If you think this dude is attractive, why not go back, and more than once? See if he treats you the same way. Chat him up a little bit. You might even make sure you're buying something fattening so as to send a strong signal about the type of gal you are.:eat1: So, drop by 3-4 times, and if the vibe is good every time, why not suggest seeing a movie together or something? (I know, I know, the guy is supposed to ask out the gal, but he may be inhibited by shyness, or by a combination of shyness and store policy against fraternization with customers. The latter especially is the sort of thing that would have given me the kind of "rationalization" I used to avoid going out on that limb). Life's too short. Just my two cents.


----------



## squeezablysoft (Apr 29, 2016)

*Here is what I bought at the lil store:* 

View attachment IMG_20160429_094111.jpg


View attachment IMG_20160429_090151.jpg


----------



## choudhury (Apr 29, 2016)

Ha ha, well - he looks like the type who might gain weight as he gets older or if he stops watching the scale. Having a gf who showers him with goodies probably wouldn't hurt!  Of course that can't be counted upon...if we date someone it should be because we're attracted to 'em as they are.

A tiny bit of 'food flirtation' might be a good idea. 'I have a real weakness for these Butterfingers, they're so good!' Off the top of my head, a non-FA would reply politely, a genuine FA would likely convey enthusiasm (bigger smile, eyes light up, good body lingo) as a chubby gal buys treats and talks that way...


----------



## squeezablysoft (Apr 29, 2016)

*I think he was the same guy who was there last time I visited. I took pics of the place from the outside in the morning that day, I remember the clerk seemed to take notice of me and I got the impression he was expecting me to come in. Later that day I did go in and pick up a king size Reeses cup cause I was visiting a noon class and needed sustanence to survive till lunch. The second time I went in today after I told him about my failed coffee experiment, I'm not sure but I think he said something to the effect of "That's what I would have expected from you." Like clearly I am more of a soda girl than a coffee girl. He then actually LEFT HIS POST to carry my Pepsi to my table for me (I picked a table that had a good view of a chubby boy I will post a pic of momentarily)! Now granted it wasn't busy just then and I am a lady in a wheelchair, but I'd call that going above and beyond.*


----------



## squeezablysoft (Apr 29, 2016)

*It was almost kinda funny, this morning when I came in the first time, I had the impression (I keep getting impressions from this guy, like I can read his mind a lil) that after he offered to help he expected me to just sit there and be like I want this, this, this and have him fetch the things for me. I may try that sometime and see what he does.*


----------



## squeezablysoft (Apr 29, 2016)

*I kinda ended up starting my story of todays adventures in the middle here. The first thing I did was have breakfast at Chick-Fil-A. I got a bacon, egg and chee (love how Jack Black says that), I'd wanted this cinnamon thingie they make but my schools CFA didn't have it. I thought about getting hashbrowns but didn't for some reason. Just as well I guess cause I was pretty full after the sandwich plus this gorgeous brownie from the coffee shop. It was drizzled with caramel sauce and walnuts, just a teeny bit on the dry/cakey side for my tastes (I favor the moist/fudgy variety) but the sauce made up for it. Remember brownies are like ppl, they are all beautiful in their own way even though some are a bit nutty.

* 

View attachment IMG_20160429_080435.jpg


View attachment IMG_20160429_080554.jpg


View attachment IMG_20160429_080455.jpg


View attachment IMG_20160429_081929.jpg


View attachment IMG_20160429_081908.jpg


----------



## squeezablysoft (Apr 29, 2016)

*Then my tour started and our first stop was the dining common. I considered sitting down for a full(!) 2nd breakfast but 1. I was full and the coffee was making my heartbeat go crazy which slightly irritated it's neighbor, my stomach and 2. We were a bit pressed for time so I grabbed a couple muffins which I ate on the run without photographing. I was so full when I got home I ended up putting most of my lunch in the little minifridge in my room for later. I managed supper though and have eaten 1 pack of Skittles. Which were a bit disappointing, I haven't had them in maybe 10 years (?) and recall the green ones being lime flavored and thus my favorite, but these ones tasted like watermelon which I don't really enjoy. I have to separate the Skittles by color/flavor and eat them in order from my least to most favorite, because I basically have food OCD.
* 

View attachment IMG_20160429_162234.jpg


----------



## squeezablysoft (Apr 29, 2016)

*https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Skittles_(confectionery)

"In 2013, Skittles replaced the lime-flavoured Skittles with green apple, causing a backlash from some consumers." Do I know my candies or what? OK, so I was a little off in guessing the new flavor but I knew they changed it. Evidently I'm not the only one displeased with the change, I suppose maybe they thought having a lemon and a lime was a bit redundant but they aren't really the same thing. *


----------



## balletguy (Apr 30, 2016)

This is a great thread. 
Thanks


----------



## squeezablysoft (Jun 29, 2016)

*Stuff I ate at summer orientation aka maybe there IS such a thing as too many brownies?

* 

View attachment IMG_20160617_090208.jpg


View attachment IMG_20160617_121557.jpg


View attachment IMG_20160617_121607.jpg


View attachment IMG_20160617_121616.jpg


View attachment IMG_20160617_144856.jpg


View attachment IMG_20160617_175038.jpg


View attachment IMG_20160618_074222.jpg


View attachment IMG_20160618_094607.jpg


View attachment IMG_20160618_215659.jpg


----------



## squeezablysoft (Jun 29, 2016)

*Also bought all this, plus another Nutrageous bar I ate before photographing. Took me exactly 1 week to eat it all, plus two of these Pizza Hut brownie boxes (with pizza and garlic knots of course)

* 

View attachment IMG_20160619_134529.jpg


View attachment IMG_20160620_153704.jpg


----------



## squeezablysoft (Jun 29, 2016)

*We had a session where they had paper on the tables and crayons and we drew on the tables (that's where I got the chocolate cookie, actually had 2 of those plus lemonade), this is one of the things I drew, bonus points if you know what it is

* 

View attachment IMG_20160617_152529.jpg


----------



## op user (Jun 30, 2016)

Looking forward to see the results.


----------



## Peter Paul (Jul 1, 2016)

A silver lining to the stress that college can bring is it facilitates fat retention. 15 a semester is totally possible.


----------



## arch (Jul 2, 2016)

CleverBomb said:


> I've actually gotten through a couple of classes almost without cracking the assigned textbooks, just working from the class lectures. That said, you can't do that with math classes, and honestly it makes things much more difficult even in those classes in which you can pull it off. Among other things, you can't miss any class sessions or you're screwed. I don't recommend it as a strategy.



Do yourself a favor and spend the time in the library, most schools have the text books available for short term (1-3 hours) checkouts. Read some of the text books and determine if it would be helpful. 

Honestly you will expose your self to a LOT more than you think by doing this and often get bits and pieces that the professors do not lecture on, and often ask questions on because they forgot to bring it up during lecture. 

In my (recent) experience the hard sciences, History and technical books are good candidates, unfortunately they are the most expensive.

Also you can usually find the books on Amazon way cheaper. Hell I have made money some semesters buying the books from amazon and selling them back to the university book store at the end of the semester.


----------

